# Introduction



## BERNSTBE (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Guys

My Audi TT Coupe is delivered in about a week, I specced it as much as I could afford, and I am so looking forward to getting it. Delighted to have found this excellent forum and to have joined the excellent TTOC. Look forward to speaking / meeting up with some of you in due course.

Regards

Ben


----------



## PL.maTT (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello there and welcome !

Which TT did you order? Be sure to post picks up when you get the chance


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BERNSTBE (Jan 5, 2008)

I relied on Whatcar to keep me on the straight and narrow, the 2.0 
TFSI Coupe 6 Speed is the model they reckoned on, and I went with it.

Dolphin Grey, Luxor Beige, Xenons, Sat Nav, TV upgrade, Auto dim mirrors, Parking sensors, Quickshift, Bose Upgrade, 6 Disc changer, Cruise and Heated Seats.

Also, have a new thing from Superchips all ready for a 45 BHP Upgrade. It looks like a gas meter reader that I plug into the diagnostic port and it downloads the software.

I may have asked for rear mudflaps also, but I can't remember!!!


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome and get those pics up :wink: not sure about the Superchips though , there's better options on here to choose from.

May i suggest you drive your TT for a while then get it remapped otherwise you wont feel the benefit of the map, if you get it done straight way.

Just mho

Enjoy


----------



## BERNSTBE (Jan 5, 2008)

I appreciate the advice, I will do it the way you suggest. To be honest, I am a little concerned about FWD wheelspin with 250 BHP on tap. I owned a Saab 9-3 2.8 V6 Turbo last year and traction from a brisk start was abysmal. I am hoping for better from the TT.

Car now delayed to Wed / Thurs next week, and I now I can't find my Insurance Certificate, I have had it weeks and now it's disappeared. Damn It.

Also, I brought a TT Reg, TT08 BDB (My initials), corney or crap, not quite sure.


----------

